# Strange grassy type weed? Or a turf grass?



## Zaqwert (Sep 3, 2021)

The new house I moved into a few years ago had a backyard that was a huge weed salad, gigantic patches of many different types of weeds. Over the past few years I have managed to identify and kill them all, all but one anyway.

Thankfully there is not much of this stuff back there but since it's the only non-Bermuda left I can notice where it is more.

I've attached pictures. It's rather "clumpy" when I pull it. It also seems to be growing much taller and faster than the Bermuda in this spring weather. I mowed recently and it's significantly taller than the Bermuda and a much different shade of green.

Thin, somewhat uniform blades.

This stuff has also survived a lot of other weed treatments I've done over the past few years.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I am on a cruise ship with spotty internet. I can't get the pictures to load, but it sounds like you have a grass type weed that is resistant to grass friendly herbicide. Myself, I am dealing with orchard grass. My suggestion is to spot treat with at least two rounds of glyphosate and the reseed/plug the bare spots. Good luck!


----------



## Zaqwert (Sep 3, 2021)

Yes, please recheck the pics at some point but that was going to be my last resort. The grass I have back there is very thin and spotty I'm trying to get it to grow/spread but at some point I will probably just have to blast this stuff with roundup. Probably in the late fall or next spring when it's active and the bermuda is mostly dormant.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I will be able to check the pictures when I get back on the mainland tomorrow.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Still can't see them. Can you edit and make them in lower resolution?


----------



## Zaqwert (Sep 3, 2021)

Yeah they were pretty big, I resized them and updated them to the smaller versions.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

It really does look and sound a lot like the orchard grass that I am fighting. Here is a link.


----------



## Zaqwert (Sep 3, 2021)

I see the resemblance. I also think it may be Poa trivialis but am not really sure. I also thought maybe some sort of Bahia grass. Since the patches are smallish I will probably just rip up as much by hand as possible and then be forced to round up anything that persists later on. Like I said, grass friendly weed killers have killed a ton of things but not this.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

It's all pretty much the same treatment. Grass type weeds are tough.


----------

